# سؤال فى الصحى



## سعيد الباشا (12 أبريل 2015)

الاخوة الكرام 
كيف يتم حساب اقطار مواسير التهوية للفرعات الافقية المتصلة بعدد من الاجهزة الصحية ولعامود التهوية ؟


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 أبريل 2015)

اقرأ هنا يا أخي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t425105.html
​


----------



## سعيد الباشا (13 أبريل 2015)

شكرا بشمهندس بس مفيش طريقة عمل sizing للفرعات التهوية الافقية لاكتر من جهاز صحى 

وكمان طريقة عمل sizing لعامود التهوية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أبريل 2015)

هناك طريقة اخرى متبعه - منذ فترة - لعمل تهويه لتعدد الاجهزه - او لجهاز واحد - استخدام ميول مواسير الصرف لهذه الأجهزه وتركيب vent لكل جهاز - للتدعيم - يقوم بدوره من الجو المحيط به - دون الحاجه لمواسير تهويه
هذا الاسلوب انصح به واستخدمه منذ فتره طويله - ناجع وفعال ويحل الكثير من مشاكل التركيب


----------



## سعيد الباشا (13 أبريل 2015)

ممكن حد يفيدنى ازاى نعمل sizing لمواسير التهوية للفرعات الافقية ولعامود التهوية من الكود


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (13 أبريل 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> هناك طريقة اخرى متبعه - منذ فترة - لعمل تهويه لتعدد الاجهزه - او لجهاز واحد - استخدام ميول مواسير الصرف لهذه الأجهزه وتركيب vent لكل جهاز - للتدعيم - يقوم بدوره من الجو المحيط به - دون الحاجه لمواسير تهويه
> هذا الاسلوب انصح به واستخدمه منذ فتره طويله - ناجع وفعال ويحل الكثير من مشاكل التركيب



باشمهندس محمود هل مزيد من الايضاح حول هذه الطريقة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أبريل 2015)

اضغط لترى الصوره

هذا جهاز vent يركب فى اعلى سيفون الحوض مثلا - يعمل بكفاءة باستخدام الهواء المحيط به - دون الحاجه لتوصيل الحوض على عامود تهويه - وفكرته - عند السحب - واحداث التفريغ فى السيفون - يفتح قرص مستدير الطريق للهواء المحيط بالدخول الى السيفون ويعادل الضغط ويمنع سحب الحاجز المائى
احيانا ندعمه بعمل ميول لماسورة الصرف الأفقيه للحوض - هذه الميول تصنع دوامات هوائيه وفراغ هوائى يمنع الخلخله اثناء السحب
وبالتالى يبق مستوى الحاجز المائى كما هو

ما اعنيه ان الاحتكام للكود - استرشادى - حتى نلتزم بالحد الادنى - وترك لنا الكثير من حرية الحركه فى التنفيذ - طالما فى حدود تحقيق الهدف - وهو الحفاظ على الحاجز المائى


----------



## سعيد الباشا (13 أبريل 2015)

يا جماعة من فضلكم انا بسال عن طريقة ال sizing لفراعات التهوية وعامود التهوية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أبريل 2015)

الاستاذ عادل ابراهيم 60
صوره توضح طريقة الاتصال


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أبريل 2015)

الاستاذ سعيد الباشا
سأتغاضى عن غضبك ومخاطبتك لنا ب ياجماعه
حسابات الفنت تدخلنا فى مجال التصميم - ورغم ان هذا مجال الاستشارى - الا ان المبدأ فى حسابات اقطار ال vent 
مرتبط بعدد الاجهزه المتصله - مثلا لو عدد الاجهزه عدد 1 سيكون القطر 40 مم (1.5 بوصه ) ولو عدد الاجهزه 4 يصبح قطر التهويه 50 مم
ولو عدد الاجهزه 6 يصبح قطر التهويه 63 مم او 2.5 بوصه ولو العدد 12 يصبح القطر 3 بوصه او 75 مم
لم اتخطاك فى الرد - لقد اكملت الرد لزميلك


----------



## سعيد الباشا (13 أبريل 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> الاستاذ سعيد الباشا
> سأتغاضى عن غضبك ومخاطبتك لنا ب ياجماعه
> حسابات الفنت تدخلنا فى مجال التصميم - ورغم ان هذا مجال الاستشارى - الا ان المبدأ فى حسابات اقطار ال vent
> مرتبط بعدد الاجهزه المتصله - مثلا لو عدد الاجهزه عدد 1 سيكون القطر 40 مم (1.5 بوصه ) ولو عدد الاجهزه 4 يصبح قطر التهويه 50 مم
> ...




اولا انا بشكرك على الرد والمشاركة 
وثانيا انا كلامى مش موجه لحضرتك بس انا بوجه استفسارى لاى مهندس محترم فى المنتدى وكلكم ناس محترمة مش فاهم ليه حضرتك اعتبرتنى بخاطبك انت وبس 
ده غير ان اهمية المنتدى فى اننا بنفيد ببعض بمعلومات عن التصميم وغيره مش مقتصر على حاجه واحده وخلاص


----------

